# French Cheese: Help Me Identify It



## Mylegsbig (Apr 21, 2006)

Okay i was reading some article about this elite french cheese...supposedly their most popular cheese...it is only grown in a strict mountani region with free ranging cows, and the cheese cannot be mislabelled... kind of like parmagiano reggiano i suppose?

and there are three different kinds diff stages of aging you can get it in.... i cant think of the cheese's name.....

it said the cheese is great as a snack and also fantastic melted on top of filet mignon..can anyone think of this cheese....


----------



## corazon (Apr 21, 2006)

My suggestion isn't like reggiano but it would be good on steak.  Morbier?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 21, 2006)

i meant like reggiano in the sense that the cheese can only be produced in a certain region.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's a good site to in which to begin the search:
http://www.cheese-france.com/

Hope it helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks gonna scope it out, looked a bit no luck yet


----------



## RDG (Apr 21, 2006)

usually, in france,on filet mignon , they use Roquefort. Or, in every way, some cheese of what they call "blue". Chesees like italian Gorgonzola (that I, obvously, prefer  ). Cheeses with must inside.
About the origin, in Italy, (but I'm sure in France too), the most of wines and cheeses have a label (in italian) DOC, DOCG, DOP(this one generally for foods): Conrolled Origin Denomination, Controlled and Granted Denomination, Protected Origin Denomination. All of them grant consumer about the real provenience of food or wine, and the name can't be used outside. Parmigiano Reggiano is so called because is made in Reggio area (Near Bologna). The same cheese, practically The same, is made near Milano (Lodi) too, and is called Grana Lodigiano.Different milks, different cows, different stock areas. A little difference in tasting.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 21, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> usually, in france,on filet mignon , they use Roquefort. Or, in every way, some cheese of what they call "blue". Chesees like italian Gorgonzola (that I, obvously, prefer  ). Cheeses with must inside.
> About the origin, in Italy, (but I'm sure in France too), the most of wines and cheeses have a label (in italian) DOC, DOCG, DOP(this one generally for foods): Conrolled Origin Denomination, Controlled and Granted Denomination, Protected Origin Denomination. All of them grant consumer about the real provenience of food or wine, and the name can't be used outside. Parmigiano Reggiano is so called because is made in Reggio area (Near Bologna). The same cheese, practically The same, is made near Milano (Lodi) too, and is called Grana Lodigiano.Different milks, different cows, different stock areas. A little difference in tasting.


RDG,
I bought some Grana Padano several days agao, I like the taste and texture, and find it much like parmeasan..Do you know this cheese? If so what are your feelings about it.

kadesma


----------



## RDG (Apr 22, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> RDG,
> I bought some Grana Padano several days agao, I like the taste and texture, and find it much like parmeasan..Do you know this cheese? If so what are your feelings about it.
> 
> kadesma


 
Grana Padano is exactly what I was speaking of. "Padano" means "near Po (river)"= north Italy. And the most part of this cheese is made near Lodi (just south of Milano). 
" Grana" is the name of the type of cheese: effectively, the right name of Parmigiano (= of Parma, town very close to Reggio) is Grana.
Actually, Grana Padano is a 20-30% (till 50%) cheaper than Parmigiano, a little sweeter, just a bit less tasting than this. For us this is not a light question:  Many people are divided into the difference between them, and both have their estimators. Personally, even if Lodigiano is near me, I must admit that I prefer Reggiano, both in fresh version, to eat pure, than in seasoned version, to grate over foods. 
Do you think we are wasting our time in silly questions?  May be: but they are interesting, funny and TASTING questions, isn't it?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 22, 2006)

RDG, I just wanted to tell you that I love your posts!  You share so much great, interesting information with us!  TY!


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 22, 2006)

I also would guess morbier, in that it is made from the morning and afternoon milk from cows and the two layers are separated by a thin layer of ashes. As for "cheese cannot be mislabelled"--that is true of almost all French cheeses--an AOC designation.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 22, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> Grana Padano is exactly what I was speaking of. "Padano" means "near Po (river)"= north Italy. And the most part of this cheese is made near Lodi (just south of Milano).
> " Grana" is the name of the type of cheese: effectively, the right name of Parmigiano (= of Parma, town very close to Reggio) is Grana.
> Actually, Grana Padano is a 20-30% (till 50%) cheaper than Parmigiano, a little sweeter, just a bit less tasting than this. For us this is not a light question:  Many people are divided into the difference between them, and both have their estimators. Personally, even if Lodigiano is near me, I must admit that I prefer Reggiano, both in fresh version, to eat pure, than in seasoned version, to grate over foods.
> Do you think we are wasting our time in silly questions?  May be: but they are interesting, funny and TASTING questions, isn't it?


Thanks RDG,
I prefer the Reggiano, but intend to use the other til it's used up. I grated some into a rice torta I made and while it didn't quite have the zing of one with Reggiano, it was very good.  Thanks for all your help. I so enjoy reading your posts and recipes. You've given us many great ideas.

kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 22, 2006)

Roquefort is a sheeps milk cheese, Morbier is cows milk.  Both would be outstanding on a fine filet or in a frisee salad with lardon!


----------



## RDG (Apr 23, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> RDG, I just wanted to tell you that I love your posts! You share so much great, interesting information with us! TY!


....Wow!!!....
 



(for kadesma too...of course!)


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2006)

a great French restaurant next to my apt. has a pretty great cheese selection for thier cheese course. i may have dinner at that restaurant tonite. i'll ask what they figure it is; thier waiters are great.


----------



## luvs (Apr 25, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Roquefort is a sheeps milk cheese, Morbier is cows milk. Both would be outstanding on a fine filet or in a frisee salad with lardon!


 
both are excellent cheeses. morbier with proscuitto around it drizzled w/ trufffleoil & w/ black pepper is so delicious. i oughta have some of that tonite.


----------

